# Benning team wins Best Medic competition



## goon175 (Nov 9, 2011)

> *Benning team wins best medic competition*
> 
> 
> By Michelle Tan - Staff writer
> ...



http://www.armytimes.com/news/2011/11/army-benning-team-wins-best-medic-competition-110811/


----------



## Muppet (Nov 9, 2011)

Great job to all.

f.m.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice job, but I have to point out that the Division team was two SPC's.


----------



## Scotth (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats to all.  2 specialist placing third is quite the accomplishment as well.


----------



## dknob (Nov 10, 2011)

oh fuck I remember when both these hooahs were E4s. Goddamn ive been out too long


----------

